# local herping



## greeny1 (Dec 22, 2009)

yesterday i went herping with jamesf55 from this site. on the way to his house we saw a sugar glider tangled on barb wire. it took us along while with a lot of biting and scratching and we finally had to cut the barb wire to get him off. he must have been there since the night before so he was quite thirsty. we got a couple of pics of this. then we took it down to a local fauna carer who untangled the barb wire left in his wing and we left to finally do some herping! 









we went on a rainforest walk to look for southern angle headed dragons. we had no luck but we did find a local lacie in the carpark. (sorry for the bad pic)





we also checked a few tin spots and we didnt find a single thing! as it started to get dark we went for the night herping. on the tar road we found a beautiful scaly foot crossing the road. of caorse we pulled over and grabbed a couple of pics.









we then went to the same walk where we looked for the angle heads. we only had a basic look but i found a young leaf tail on a tree. i wouldnt have seen him if he wasnt spooked by the light. 













then on the road we saw a marsh frog, as we hadnt been seeing much we decided to photgraph him aswell.





we drove around for alot longer without seeing any reptiles. altough we didnt see many reptiles we did see a lot of mammals and birds; bandicoots, native mice, wallabys, bettong, owl eating a native mouse, more owls, possum and more. sorry we didnt photograph any of these as they quickly ran off the road.

the next day we didnt get up till late, we went to the bush around off the edge of the beach and we found about land mullets. apparently this was a lousy number and james usually finds about 20.

















we then checked some more tin with still nothing! in the end we dint find one snake! anyway when james dropped me home on the side of our road we found a beardie on a log. they are very common on my road so it wasnt really a surprise.









anyway after our rather unsuccesful herping we still had a good time and found some species i hadnt found before.


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 22, 2009)

Seems like you guys had fun lol


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 22, 2009)

Good pics matey ...looks like you had fun


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah i had heaps of fun, soo tired now!


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 22, 2009)

I cant belive we didnt see a snake over the whole time, usually we would have seen atleast a yellow faced whip snake under the tin and a small eyed snake on the drive, you are bad luck :lol: but nah it was fun, was great to see a scaly foot with an original tail finally, same with the baby leaf tail, getting sick of seeing adult ones  though good to see you had fun, should do it again in another few weeks with hopefully more snakes, you forgot to add we saw garden skinks :lol: and yes 5 land mullets was a very lousy number  your pictures turned out good though.

oh and I hope you liked my driving


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks james, should put your pics up.


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 22, 2009)

hey I still have to load them onto the computer lol, I still havnt even done the pics from herping the other week.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 22, 2009)

Excellent report guys, great pics to.
Looking forward to seeing your pics James.
Well done


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 22, 2009)

geeze james hurry up! lol, thanks ssssnakes, been trying to get some better pics lately.


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 22, 2009)

Good work fellas. Might be an idea to leave the tin dumps til it gets a bit colder in winter and autumn. 

You're very lucky to have beardies so close to your house. 

-H


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks nephrurus, we did thinkhat about the tin although it was very overcast this morning when we checked it with still no luck! i would have thought we'd see a whip sanke or something. beardies are very common here. the road is 3.5km of dirt and there is usually not many people driving on it. we usually see them basking on the road.


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks henry, yer in winter we get a huge amount of snakes under them, usually marsh snakes, yellow faced whip snakes, eastern small eyed snakes blackish blind snakes, ctenotus robusta, tiliqua scincoides, amphibolurus muricatus, and a few species of frogs and the usual three toed skinks and garden skinks aswell as calyptotis. I think the tin is heating up to much, I have tried moving some into two layers, we have still been getting yellow faceds even in the hot weather under them untill yesterday. I agree with you henry, It would be great to have the beardies so close, I dont seem to see them and I am only about half an hour away from him.

I might stick some pictures up later, they are now on the computer, thats better then before I will compress a few now and post them


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks james, cant wait


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds like a great time Greeny and 'James' lol. Good on you guys for rescueing the little glider


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 22, 2009)

Please Don't ask us were we found anything, I will tell you now to save you asking, it was at a few places on the mid north coast, thats the best you will get.










































Enjoy, "James"


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 22, 2009)

wow, great photos james, glad you got a pic of the wire through the glider. lucky your camera will still be clear after you zoom in. thats howcome my lacie pic was crap. lol


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 22, 2009)

greeny1 said:


> wow, great photos james, glad you got a pic of the wire through the glider. lucky your camera will still be clear after you zoom in. thats howcome my lacie pic was crap. lol


 
maybe get a camera for christmas  I didn't use zoom really I just stood on the stump post thing and it turned out fine plus I cropped it a little


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 23, 2009)

Great pics guys. I always like seeing pics of leaf tails on the tree or rock, showing just how effective their camouflage is, they're unreal. Nice work with the glider too, I'm sure they were bites of appreciation.


----------



## reptilerob (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome photos, well done on a great report.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Acrochordus (Dec 23, 2009)

Great report and nice captures.
Thanks Tim.


----------

